# Rich Franklin's Nose.....



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

oh man, he aint pretty no more.....



that was a WOW fight to me. i saw the Silva vs Leben fight, saw a fight of Silva's over in England on the net. i knew he was gonna be good, but i did not expect that!! Franklin got JACKED!!!! reminded me of GSP vs Frank Trigg where one guy made the other look like they never fought before. Very impressive win, i think Silva's gonna be holding that belt for a while.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

crazy. i was in aw

great night of fights. kongo was the the only disapontment


----------



## mandydiva (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope he's pretty again! lol I also hope he comes back and eventually gets his revenge on Silva!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

mandydiva said:


> I hope he's pretty again! lol I also hope he comes back and eventually gets his revenge on Silva!



ya mabe his nose can get revenge on silva's knee..


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Organik said:


> ya mabe his nose can get revenge on silva's knee..


:laugh: damn ur so ****in hilarious!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

If Rich works his Clinch work, he may do better. standing and trading didnt look bad against Silva.... course it was also feeling out time...

Silva DEFINATLY opened my eyes though!


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

this is what franklins nose looks like now

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n94/sniggbjj/ufc.gif


----------



## Leglokker (Oct 16, 2006)

Linky dont work. Please fix...would love to see it.


I have trained at Jorge's gym in Middletown Ohio. Was there when Jorge was getting ready for his fight in September I think it was. He was rolling alot with Dustin Hazlet (kids good...watch for him...his loss last week was not a true indication of how good this guy is)

But I can say they didnt work alot of clinch. Tons of bjj and takedowns, but clinch work I never saw in the three months I was there. 

I have noticed Rich spending alot of time in the Militetch camps and everytime any of the MFS fighters are fighting, Rich is there. Wonder if he might decide to move over to their camp and train exclusively with them now.:dunno: 

Most of us are fans of more then just the UFC. And if you are.....then you know the talent level of the Pride fighters (IMO) far exceeds whats in the UFC right now. I mean...imagine these matchups:

Merco "Cro-Cop" vs Tim Sylvia? (Merco is 205lb...but can go up easy)
Fedor vs Sylvia? (Wow...ownage...I give it 2 minutes tops)
Alexander vs Sylvia? (Tim has a soft chin...and it would get exploited)

Light heavy"

Liddell vs Vadernlei? **
Liddell vs Sakurabai???
Liddell vs Rampage (Rampage already annihilated Chuck once)



Am I saying I feel that the UFC is weak? No....I am saying that the talent pool out in the rest of the world (because IMO....UFC is American/Brazilian heavy as we prefer it to be) is very very high. And that is where Anderson Silva has been. People asked did he deserve a shot at the title so fast....and I thought he was better challenge then any of the people in the weight class. Aside from TUF fighters....that weight division is almost as bad as the the "Hughes division" as it is going to be renamed.

I think they reformed teh lightweight division so all these guys trying to beef up to fight Hughes could have a place to call their own and not have to struggle with him.

I would love to see Dana start trying to bring these fighters over here for more fights. I dont know what all they have to do as far as the legals....but a card with Fedor Emelianenko vs Tim Sylvia and Rampage Jackson vs Chuck Liddell would probably be the highest grossing PPV event in teh country that year. 

** Did Dana White NOT call Vanderlei to the stage at a recent UFC card and announce a fight between him and Chuck in November? Or did my eye's deceive me?


----------



## GSP for ME (Apr 16, 2006)

Nah... he's still pretty..... 

I was floored like Franklin watching this fight. I knew it would be tough, but Silva was hungry. Honestly, Franklin didn't seem to be when he was walking into the fight. Or maybe it was just in-law nerves??? lol


----------



## slayer (Oct 16, 2006)

pride wont send vanderlei to ufc to fight, and ufc dosnt want to send any fighters back over their until pride sends someone to ufc. and now shouldnt it be cro-cop to fight chuck.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

on mmanews.com in the general mma discussion there is a thread called "theres something off with rich franklin" and the first post is a pic of him and his busted ass nose. i tried to post it here but i cant for some reason.


----------



## slayer (Oct 16, 2006)

aahh the link didnt work!!!!. ive been in class all morning trying to see the pics. im so bummed i had to miss the fight and i cant find pictures anywhere!!!! someone post some pics


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

GSP for ME said:


> Nah... he's still pretty.....
> 
> I was floored like Franklin watching this fight. I knew it would be tough, but Silva was hungry. Honestly, Franklin didn't seem to be when he was walking into the fight. Or maybe it was just in-law nerves??? lol


he looked off, ill admit that.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

slayer said:


> aahh the link didnt work!!!!. ive been in class all morning trying to see the pics. im so bummed i had to miss the fight and i cant find pictures anywhere!!!! someone post some pics


go to mmanew.com register real quick its free and only takes a second. click on general discussion. i'll put it to the top. the thread again is "there is something off with rich franklin"..or go to the video section and watch the fight with no download.


----------

